# What is your people tolerance like?



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Does age increase your people tolerance?
Apart from my family I have found that my PT is on the wane....
Is this just me?


----------



## Erich (Jun 27, 2013)

as you get older if old issues are not dealt with the crabs will hit ya even harder ~


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

No issues Eric, just a level of annoyance. 
Train journeys for example. I just want to sit in peace quiet. NOT listen to ipods and mobile phone calls where people have to share the conversation with the whole ****ing carriage.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

I have become less and less tolerant of idiots if that counts.


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

That's exactly what I mean.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm with VB. I'm a very patient man and can forebear almost all but can't stand for idiots. The older I am the less tolerant become.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 27, 2013)

For me it is simple economics. When fools, idiots, cretins, etc have their paws around you eatin-money you smile and tell them how wonderful they are, God's gift to the world. As you move to a more secure economic position more of your true feelings emerge. Now that they pay me NOT to work it's become very simple: DON'T WANT TO...DON'T HAVE TO....AND YOU CAN'T MAKE ME


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can't say my in-tolerance has gotten worse as I've aged. I've alway been intolerant of stupidity, the world revolves around me types. Only in my youth I would just let things slide a little. Now I tend to let the offender know I am annoyed with them.
I used to hold doors open for anybody that was coming in or out of a building, now if they are more focused on thier cell phone than what it going on around them I just get in front of them, open the door just enough so I can get it and have it close in front of them. Maybe that's just my German heritage orneriness (is that right) coming through. Cell phone junkies are the worst!!!
People that say UM every other word annoys that crap out of me too... Have you ever listened to the joker in front of you at a fast food drive through. Usually he just sneaks in in front of you. He proceeds to have to read the entire flipping menu, asks 50 question, then says um after every other freaking word.

Whew, I need a blood pressure pill! To answer your question, yeah I'm pretty tolerant can't you tell.


----------



## MacArther (Jun 27, 2013)

For me, its more a question of mood going into interactions. If I'm tired on a plane or bus and just want to close my eyes, and the guy next to me is blasting into his phone or has loud music going, I'm going to have a tic above my left eye in about 5 seconds (the tic only happens when I'm well and truly angry/annoyed). Other than that, I'm more passive aggressive. "So, you want to play your boombox loudly on a sleepy early morning train? Fine. Oops, I forgot to warn you about the 2ft drop to the ground when getting out," characterizes me on my bad moments. Most of the time, I am a people person.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

Crusty ole bastards, aren't we. I'll sum it up and say, I too have become my Old Man. Hate 'em all and let God sort 'em out. Famous quote that is quite true actually.

It's summer time and the youngest is out of school. Wife decided to take him to a movie. Before the movie starts, this guy in front of my wife sat down in his chair (reclines really far) as if he was dropping his azz 3,000ft out of an airplane for a parachute drop. Smacked her in the knees and my youngest hit the back of his chair and gave the salulatory "Yo, Dude!" (He's 13). The guy didn't even look backwards.

My wife and son move down a chair to avoid this Ahole leaning back again. Ahole's wife shows up and he scoots down right in front of my wife and F*CKING DOES IT AGAIN!! My wife said he was not doing it on purpose, just was an oblivious ignoramous douchebag. He truly was in his own little solopsist world.

I hate people. I hates them.

Too crusty?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Crusty ole bastards, aren't we. I'll sum it up and say, I too have become my Old Man. Hate 'em all and let God sort 'em out. Famous quote that is quite true actually.
> 
> It's summer time and the youngest is out of school. Wife decided to take him to a movie. Before the movie starts, this guy in front of my wife sat down in his chair (reclines really far) as if he was dropping his azz 3,000ft out of an airplane for a parachute drop. Smacked her in the knees and my youngest hit the back of his chair and gave the salulatory "Yo, Dude!" (He's 13). The guy didn't even look backwards.
> 
> ...



I think if that was me I would have sat behind the bastard and kicked the back of his chair throughout the entire movie. If he said anything I would have said that him banging his chair against my legs, twice, aggrevated my restless leg syndrome and caused involuntary leg jerks.

p.s. This term has now been added to my permanent vocabulary "oblivious ignoramous douchebag".


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Too crusty?




Not at all Matty. Sometimes a MG seems to be a good treatment for a such turds.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine is outwardly pretty good, it has to be or else I wouldn't have got into medical school. Inwardly on the other hand though, most people are morons...


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2013)

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former." - Albert Einstein 

I am usually (outwardly) extremely patient, but there are times when people's actions or comments just flick my switch. I'm not proud of that, but then again some bloody well deserve it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

Einstein said that?! Another reason to put him higher no my totem pole of respect.

I have always heard that he had a horseshoe nailed above a door (U-up to hold the good luck) someplace that he resided. He was asked whether he believed that the horseshoe brought him good luck. He responded, "It can't hurt!"... or some such variation. Perhaps not true story, but I have always kept that thought.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2013)

AsI get older, I get more and more intolerant of idiot drivers. They just piss me off! 

Use your damn turn signal, look over your shoulders, let people merge onto the interstate, don't drive below the speed limit in the fast lane, don't text or talk on your phone, and for crying out loud get off my ass! I am not going to drive any faster! First and for most, if you are not going to give your full attention go the road and driving, park your damn car!

I have noticed these things more and more over the last year...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

I've become more tolerant of people since I became a Mod on this forum.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 27, 2013)

And for that, some of us thank you!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I've become more tolerant of people since I became a Mod on this forum.



****you you ****in noob


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

What? Who me?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

Go ahead. Look around you. Do you see who we deal with?? Even the ones "we keep"??????


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm 39 and I like people like I like my coffee. I don't like coffee.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 28, 2013)

Like many others here, I find myself becoming more pissed off at silly things that the younger generation do and say.
When I was a kid we used to say "Right on!" and "Groovy!", and we meant it!
Now they are saying silly stuff like, "Fo-shizzle" and things like that!
Where will it all end?


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Go ahead. Look around you. Do you see who we deal with?? Even the ones "we keep"??????




Oh shucks Chris... ( I think that is a USA term)..you say the nicest things


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Good question. ****** if I know Paul...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> AsI get older, I get more and more intolerant of idiot drivers. They just piss me off!
> 
> Use your damn turn signal, look over your shoulders, let people merge onto the interstate, don't drive below the speed limit in the fast lane, don't text or talk on your phone, and for crying out loud get off my ass! I am not going to drive any faster! First and for most, if you are not going to give your full attention go the road and driving, park your damn car!
> 
> I have noticed these things more and more over the last year...



As a new driver this bothers me a lot when I'm at a T intersection trying to go left and everyone coming from the left is turning right (before where I'm sitting) but no ones using a turn signal so I'm sitting there because if I decide "hell with it" and I go it'll be the one person ill hit who really was going straight 

Also, when people drive 10 mph below the speed limit I want to go crazy. Like fine drive the speed limit but when you're driving up it THATS a problem.

I'm Not unfair, I hate everyone equally


----------



## A4K (Jun 28, 2013)

Expressions come and go like the weather, and always will. Like fashions, and music styles. 
What the kids say now is stupid to us, but will be 'old fogey' expressions to the next batch of young ones!

(Clashed with H!)


----------



## yulzari (Jun 28, 2013)

People! Oh don't start me. Walk so slowly with no situational awareness. Leave supermarket trolleys in the aisle with just a bit less clearance than you can pass with yours, play maximum volume music in cars with their windows open...... how long have we got?

I'm now old enough to be grumpy. I look forward to being old enough to get away with poking people with an umbrella.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Like many others here, I find myself becoming more pissed off at silly things that the younger generation do and say.
> When I was a kid we used to say "Right on!" and "Groovy!", and we meant it!
> Now they are saying silly stuff like, "Fo-shizzle" and things like that!
> Where will it all end?



I am more pissed off at the fact they wear their pants around their ankles.


----------



## A4K (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep, that is just plain stupid, especially considering it's origins. 

I don't know if you read my post of the time, but ages ago I mentioned how that had been the stupid fashion for over a year here too. Then one day a young Hungarian popstar (who had also followed that trend) appeared on TV and said how much of an idiot he felt for it. Turned out it was the way in which gay guys in prison 'advertised' themselves... Within a month of that interview airing, hardly anyone was seen dressed like that, and within about 6 months gone altogether.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> I'm Not unfair, I hate everyone equally



 Spot on there.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

yulzari said:


> I look forward to being old enough to get away with poking people with an umbrella.




Umm...I have a cattle prod in mind John 

I often curse '****ing people' that is addressed to la monde.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2013)

I am patient, but it doesn't stop me from getting annoyed at most people. As I get older, there appear to be more idiots in the world, or maybe I am just more aware of idiocy. 

Chris, you're in Illinois now, the "we don't use turn signals" capital of the US. When I was growing up in Wisconsin, we called Illinois drivers FIBs for "F*ckin Illinois Bastards". Not that Wisconsin drivers were any better.

There was a few years ago I had my son at our local park to watch fireworks and a group of foul mouthed teenagers were behind me, dropping one F bomb after the other as I stood there with my son, who was about 7-8 at the time. Fortunately, I was a little gassy that night so I blew a big one, not trying to be sneaky at all. I heard a snippy "oh my god", but they moved on, and it was much more pleasant to be standing there.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

evangilder said:


> Fortunately, I was a little gassy that night so I blew a big one, not trying to be sneaky at all. I heard a snippy "oh my god", but they moved on, and it was much more pleasant to be standing there.



Superb Evan. Brilliant answer to the little ****ers ****ing swearing all the ****ing time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> Superb Evan. Brilliant answer to the little ****ers ****ing swearing all the ****ing time


 
Right f-in' on, that's just f-in' groovy! I f-in' dig it man.


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 28, 2013)

You the MAN even, you the MAN. I kinda still remember when I could do that without filling my pants. I can't remember how long ago that was though.?

Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have a problem with colorful language, but not in front of young, impressionable children. I figured I could try to talk to them (I knew that wouldn't work), or I could attack their auditory and olfactory senses. Then I figured if they said I was rude, I could fire back at how rude they were being. And I have to say, it was the most beautiful cheek flapping frap.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Top man...you have gone up in my estimation. 
Wind is the subtle revenge


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am more pissed off at the fact they wear their pants around their ankles.


While I was stuck in the Rome airport on my return trip last summer, I saw a group of Americans arriving through the gates.

How did I know they were Americans? Three of them were wearing Chicago Bulls jerseys with ball caps on sideways, large gold chains draped all over and thier britches dropped around thier knees. The airport security tried to stop them to have them pull up thier pants but the kids ignored them and walked by. Then the Caribanari stepped up, two of them and they had thier hands on thier pistols while one was motioning to pull up thier pants and saying something in Italian that I could easily figure out. The kids pulled up thier pants and thier over-weight mom, who was dressed in an eye burning purple "dress", was coming up from behind, read them the riot act in a very clear, inner-city fashion complete with head slapping.

I was so damn embarrassed...


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Pssst...Dave, don't tell everyone 

Last summer I was wandering about in Nice and stopped by a cash machine when this enormous character bellowed across the street 'HEY BOY...how many of them there Euros do you get to the dollar? 

'Do you mean the Canadian dollar?' I relied... 'NO BOY THE AMERICAN DOLLAR' he shouts back.

'Oh... I have no idea' I replied...he squints at me mutters something under his breath and stomps off...

We had a holiday in Majorca a few years ago. The French, Spanish, East European German families that were there all behaved repectfully. Towards the end of the two weeks the British turned up...tatoo's ( nice on Granny), beer on the beach ****ing this, ****ing that at full volume, trouble in the bar on an evening.... We pretended to be French and were glad to leave.

Ashamed? you bet.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2013)

Polite, friendly and considerate people are fine. The rest, which seem to be the majority these days, are a waste of rations, and should be disposed of to a secure colony out of reach of the nice people in the World. (top of the list being Politicians and high-ranking local Government d*ck heads).


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 28, 2013)

rtwpsom2 said:


> I'm 39 and I like people like I like my coffee. I don't like coffee.



Are you saying you don't like black people?


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Are you saying you don't like black people?



I'm equal opportunity, I hate everyone equally.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 28, 2013)

I cannot say that I dislike people. Personally I find them endlessy facinating. There are billions of us, totally aiike in almost all respects with the same identical problems to solve yet there are billions of different solutions to those same problems. I am an invetrate people watcher (ALL people, not just young nubile females through windows). That being said an equally large number really PO me and I wish several times a day that I'd had taken the rocket-launcher attachment option for the Jeep. Let's talk about MO drivers on I-44 who own the passing lane even though they're traveling at 55-60mph. Then we have MO AR pickup truck drivers, minivan drivers, and any beige-colored car. Apparently pickups and the rest sold in those two states have a motor limiter preventing speed in excess of 50mph. 
Next parents with small children in restaurants who feel that the restaurant is a giant playground. A quick foot in the aisle has brought down many of these little critters generally on their front teeth. Just a hobby of mine


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 28, 2013)

It was only my attempt at poor humour, rtw.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I've become more tolerant of people since I became a Mod on this forum.


and after you met me 

But I have no answer to the question as I just don't age.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

basically.....I have no tolerance for F*****g Idiots, sadly they are a growing population in this world...and it seems you don't have to go far to bump into one...


----------



## yulzari (Jun 29, 2013)

I used to work for idiots. Then I was promoted to management and found that I had been wrong. We employed idiots.


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

The working class can kiss my arse as I've the foremans job at last


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

I am slightly worried that I find people, other than my own family, so ****ing annoying.
We are planning a train trip to Cannes Nice from London. The prospect is exciting but, sitting with other people for 8 hours is not...
Well, 12 hours really, 4 from Plymouth to London and 8 from London to Cannes.
How much do you get for murder in France?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2013)

I suppose that in my younger years, I had better things on my mind than social attention (women, cars, women, sports, women, work, women) so alot of the stupid sh!t that humanity was up to escaped my notice...unless we went to bars and watched drunks, which is great fun, especially betting on which dumbass would fall out of thier barstool first.

Anyway, being older now has slowed me down enough that I can take a look around me and see that people somehow defy the laws of natural selection...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine are crap!

Babe, that is a good one!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 29, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> View attachment 237167


Ain't that just the truth!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 29, 2013)

I started reading this thread and then I thought : "Why the hell am I reading this crap? Why on earth would anyone think that I would waste my time reading other peoples' comments? What dingbat decided to ask such a dumb question in the first place? I have better things to do!"

Back to my nap. Y'all keep the noise down out there, you hear?!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2013)

nincomp said:


> I started reading this thread and then I thought : "Why the hell am I reading this crap? Why on earth would anyone think that I would waste my time reading other peoples' comments? What dingbat decided to ask such a dumb question in the first place? I have better things to do!"
> 
> Back to my nap. Y'all keep the noise down out there, you hear?!



Now That is just Nasty!!!!!!!!!
I'm gonna turn the TV up real loud!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm gonna make a fruit smoothie and just leave the blender on.........grumpy [email protected]!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2013)

BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2013)

WWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2013)

Let me grab a can of beans....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 30, 2013)

Distraction time, guys! 










































BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone would think that bird was riding a Harley


----------



## nincomp (Jun 30, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Distraction time, guys!



OK, OK already, I'm awake!
I have decided that I like Bikerbabe. The rest of you - intolerable!

<Wife walks in> Honest Dear, this is the site about airplanes! I have no idea how that picture got there. No, no Dear, I wasn't trying to copy it. Really!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 30, 2013)

pretty much all my life i have been in some sort of customer service position. i grew up in a family business, had a few business' of my own, worked for other companies where i had to field complaints and solve issues. i guess i am tolerant in the respect i dont tell people to eat $#!T and die of F*** off....although that is what i am thinking...but i play nice. i look forward to the day i retire and do not have to hold my tongue with customers, employees, and upper management....down side is i will probably get beat up a lot more than i do now.


----------



## CORSNING (Jun 30, 2013)

I have lost most of my tolerance for stupid, but in the same sense I have learned to feel sorry for them.

BikerBabe, You're just too much girl. N4521U, quit egging her on man. She's going to eventually post something that will get us into real trouble............or maybe even kill us if we look at it too long.

I'm just sayin', Jeff


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2013)

..... I don't ever want to get old


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> ..... I don't ever want to get old



3 things you can't cheat...

1. Taxes
2. Getting Old
3. Death


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 30, 2013)

Generally I'm a very tolerant and patient person but I get more and more concerned at the lack of respect, consideration, though and discipline of people today, be they young or old.

The little courtesies of life have gone out the window.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Generally I'm a very tolerant and patient person but I get more and more concerned at the lack of respect, consideration, though and discipline of people today, be they young or old.
> 
> The little courtesies of life have gone out the window.



Yeah well, pull your pants up! Ain't nobody got time for that!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> ..... I don't ever want to get old



Talkin' 'bout my generation!!!

[nevermind]


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2013)

I grew up around mean old bastards and people pretty much gave them a wide berth. Just a look from them would earn them top customer service, no one would cut in front of them in a line and the list goes on. Once, a guy smarted off in the watering hole (ok, the Moose Lodge) where the guys were having a snort, and my stepdad stood up while staring at the clown, who stopped in his tracks and shut up right quick. My Stepdad sat back down, still eyeballing the loudmouth. A little while later a round of drinks showed up at the table for everyone with an apology relayed by the bartender.

I remember one time, a neighbor's dog was barking for what seemed like hours and my Uncle Earl went over to the neighbor's house...the neighbor saw him coming and ran out back, grabbed the dog and pulled it inside. By the time my Uncle got to his door, the neighbor was apologizing profusely and my Uncle never said a word.

I've always admired this quality and aspire to follow in thier footsteps, I have a ways to go yet, but I'm workin' on it


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2013)

The best example of intolerance was when Spock turned the idiot and his radio off on the bus, in San Francisco!

I have never been afraid to let someone know I was unhappy with their treatment of older adults. Too many stories to list here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2013)

evangilder said:


> Let me grab a can of beans....



Noooo...Not the Beans!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> ..... I don't ever want to get old



Too late!



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 3 things you can't cheat...
> 
> 1. Taxes
> 2. Getting Old
> 3. Death



.....and Mother Nature!


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

I have re read this thread and am really really trying today to be nice and to be a people person.

Deeeep breath ' I like people...'I like people'...'I like people'....

Not working...

Ummm

Say it faster?

'I like people'...'I like people'...'I like people'...


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2013)

Nup, no good... the more people I meet, the more I love my dog!


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

'I like people'
'I like people'
I like people'
I like people'
I like people'
I DO like people'
'I do....'
'Do I?'

oh.. bollocks. 

'the more people I meet, the more I love my dog'..dogs in my case.
You are right


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 1, 2013)

This one f****** b**** in the London Underground I would've seriously punched her in the face if I were near her two seconds she accused 3 separate people including me of trying to pick pocket her


----------



## Marcel (Jul 1, 2013)

Have been on this forum for 7 years, last few months with bacon and all...... My tolerance must be pretty good, no?


----------



## nincomp (Jul 1, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Have been on this forum for 7 years, last few months with bacon and all...... My tolerance must be pretty good, no?



Good for you! 
Then again, if you were a vegetarian, the bacon comments would have pushed you over the edge long ago. 

Me, I have developed a maniacal laugh that makes people leave me alone.
Muhahaha, MuuuHaaHaaHaa, *MuuHaaHaaHaa*!

edited to add: Due to health concerns and a survival instinct, I would not, however, use my laugh on Evangilder. Especially if he has beans on his breath! (see post #33, last paragraph).


----------



## Marcel (Jul 1, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Good for you!
> Then again, if you were a vegetarian, the bacon comments would have pushed you over the edge long ago.
> 
> Me, I have developed a maniacal laugh that makes people leave me alone.
> Muhahaha, MuuuHaaHaaHaa, *MuuHaaHaaHaa*!


well, I AM vegetarian, but only if they serve it with a good slice of meat.


----------



## nincomp (Jul 1, 2013)

Marcel said:


> well, I AM vegetarian, but only if they serve it with a good slice of meat.


Well, how about that! Me too! 

I guess that now I should delete some of the ugly things that I have posted about you all over the interwebs.


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> This one f****** b**** in the London Underground I would've seriously punched her in the face if I were near her two seconds she accused 3 separate people including me of trying to pick pocket her



Just tell her 'sorry love, you won't even get that much of a sex life'


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 1, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> ..... I don't ever want to get old



you cant help but to get older physically....now mentally??? find a good fun age and just stay there. In my mind i am still 25..although my body has nasty words for me now and then.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2013)

> B-17engineer: This one f****** b**** in the London Underground I would've seriously punched her in the face if I were near her two seconds she accused 3 separate people including me of trying to pick pocket her


I'd tell her to provide proof in a hurry or there'll be serious consequenses, otherwise STFU...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 1, 2013)

It's like you're not that important no one wants your s***


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> It's like you're not that important no one wants your s***


lmao...her stuff was probably all crap anyway


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

You mean there are loonies in the UK too?


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah and they are all on the underground !!!!

my sympathies Harrison, i absolutely hate going down there so many dickheads !

jumped on a train once expecting my wife and daughter to be behind me but ended facing a guy who was getting a quiet word from his girlfriend about pushing the lady and child out of the way to get aboard "bloody tourists, dont they know its the law of the jungle here." he says.

"Hi love i"say to my wife.

as i watch all the colour drain from his face as as i stare at him from 4 inches on the packed train.

his girlfriend apologized to my wife and 15 mins later as i went to get off he was physically shaking and i dont think he blinked once so i whispered in his ear "your girlfriend just saved your life mate" then my wife told him " i was so tempted to give my husband the green light to f****g rip your head off" and my wife never swears ever !

i am not the most imposing specimen but this low life was as scared as i ever saw anyone.

and that's only 1 of the few altercations i have had in my countries capital, never can last more than 3 days down there !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2013)

Way to go, Karl! Make the douchebag sweat a little!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 1, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Have been on this forum for 7 years, last few months with bacon and all...... My tolerance must be pretty good, no?



Nah, you're just our kind of crazy.


----------



## A4K (Jul 2, 2013)

Echo Dave's comment Karl!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah I mean it's convient so that's why ill put up with it but I hate public transportation anywhere (except Swizterland had 0 issues ) everyone's so pushy


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

London, and other major cities, transport system invits that middle distance stare where no one is looking at anyone if you understand me.
You can always tell the tourist as they stare....
Mind you with the amount of ****ing nutters we have I'd be suprised if they didn't 

Journey to Plymouth Harrison...the air is clean and the beer cheaper.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Nah, you're just our kind of crazy.


Hmmm, I was afraid of that...


----------



## mikewint (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not a world traveler but I have been to a number of "cities" here and abroad and my observation is that except for their location thy are basically al the same. As to the why I would suggest that large groups of human assure anonymity thus whatever you do or say to another there is no accountability 99.99% of the time it is "mob psychology" pure and simple. Think of the interstate, giving the finger, tailgating, cutting in front, are all common, you're never going to see those people again. The subway story from Karl, the cretin never expected to be confronted by a male. He had shoved a woman and child and tourists to boot. Small town cops who prey on "out-of-staters" 'cause they know they are not coming back to challenge almost any ticket and if they do it's cousin Bob the magistrate.
While there are many, many good and kind beople everywhere the vast majorty of us are going to act like jerks if we know we can get away with it


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2013)

Huh... kinda like the internet, huh Mike? You ****head.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 2, 2013)

there is also the @$$hole theory too. @$$holes get away with a large percentage of their antics...why? because they are A-holes! they arent worth beating up because of what they are....you know you cant change who they are...its not worth getting into an argument with them. they just plain arent worth any off your effort unless they REALLY, REALLY P!$$ you off. now.... if they issued a license...like a tag for deer hunting where you could bag one A-hole year the gene pool might clean up a little. you shoot you one...clip the tag to its ear and take them to the ranger station where they weigh the carcass and count the teeth....take a couple measurements. after which you are free to stuff and mount the head for over your fireplace or man cave. tho i am not nor ever have been a hunter but i probably would participate in this sport. i would just have to watch as it might get complicated if i shoot a D***head by mistake. so guess like a buck and doe license we would need an A-hole tag and a D***head tag. i would vote for a presidential candidate who had this on their platform. A-holes will always be A-holes...and unfortunately breed little a-holes.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2013)

True dat!


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2013)

Sure is... in which case Dave's trick is the most effective idea I reckon


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> Journey to Plymouth Harrison...the air is clean and the beer cheaper.



And it's always ****ing raining!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

'And it's always ****ing raining!! '

Well, please and no... in the summer the rains warm though.
We are enjoying a proper summer here at the moment.
Long may it last


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

'Think of the interstate, giving the finger, tailgating, cutting in front, are all common, you're never going to see those people again.'

Ummm...that's ok till the person you fingered either stops or follows you.
There was a story about a lady who tooted at a beaten up transit pick up by the Gypsy site near Heathrow Airport. The pick up driver, a very large chap, got out and beat her car with a lenght of scaffold pole, got back in and drove off...
Moral? Finger and shout at your peril.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2013)

Love encountering Aholes on the road. A few years back, I was driving on a 4 lane highway. Speed limit 65mph. I come up on some dude driving 55mph in the passing lane. Flash my lights - nothing. Dope just out for a Sunday drive. Traffic backing up because of this nimrod. Took a few minutes for traffic to clear but finally was able to pass on his right. As I pass I see he is talking on the phone and looks at me. I give the finger with a ed look. Apparently he didn't like that and after I passed he made it a mission to pull up next to me and wave us to the side. I gave him the finger again. He gets all bent now and shows me a badge. I start laughing at him and show him MY badge. He starts staring at me and I mouth the words "F*** off!" and drive away. What a dope.


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

Road rage is a bad thing. It usually ends in tears before the journeys end...

You two got badges out, when does the firearm waving start?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, I don't do that stuff anymore. There is some crazy people out there.

BTW, did my attempt at humor scare Mike off?


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

Mike who?

hahhahahhha....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> Road rage is a bad thing. It usually ends in tears before the journeys end...
> 
> You two got badges out, when does the firearm waving start?



one of the old ( and funny ) comedians...gallagher...the sledge-o-matic guy had a great idea. everyone gets to have a gun in their car....a dart gun that is...the kind that shoots suction cup darts. attached to those darts is a big ole red flag with the word "@$$hole" on it in huge lettering. so, anytime when you are out driving and some jag-off cuts you off, drives slow in the passing lane or does any other of the numerous inconsiderate things...you simply take out your dart gun and shoot his car. at some time or another that guy will end up driving by a cop...who can stop the guy and give them a ticket for just for being an @$$hole.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gasAFyonmmI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gasAFyonmmI_


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds reasonable Bobby.
The French drive like loons and ignore each other
On the M25 here its dog eat dog and the 'my cars bigger than yours' wins the day...
All very tiresome eh


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2013)

Have not had great experiences in London Underground

Very useful though if you can deal with stupidity for however long you're on their


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2013)

When I drive I have a bit of a lead foot and go around 10mph over but on rare occasion someone will be up my @$$ and I make it my job to then go 10 under... You're not going to intimidate me by following closely so just chill with that stuff.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just get outta their way. Because at some point you will either end up in a wreck or a victim of road rage. It's not a matter of whether you "can take out" the other guy. That is inconsequential when the other guy rear ends you, throws a bottle through your windshield, shoots you or your car, or just spins you off into the trees. If you get to blows with this other idiot and you pound him into the ground, then you likely will have to explain to a judge why you shouldn't be charged with assault. And that doesn't include the civil courts wherein you may have been legally found to be in the right, yet civilly punishable.

Always sounds masculine and chivalrous, but in reality can make your life miserable for a period of time. So... is it really worth it? Let some other hothead numbnuts pit the guy, yank him from his car, deservedly beat him within inches of his life, and go to jail for a good deed done. When you get older you will see the wisdom in that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> When I drive I have a bit of a lead foot and go around 10mph over but on rare occasion someone will be up my @$$ and I make it my job to then go 10 under... You're not going to intimidate me by following closely so just chill with that stuff.


Speeding is illegal...so is going slower than the posted limit. That is impeding the flow of traffic and is a citable offense.

Also, if a cop sees you intentionally slow down in front of traffic like that, that can be Reckless Endangerment no matter what the reason. It's simply not worth it...let the douchebag go on his way and save yourself the time money that it'll probably cost you if you invlove yourself with those a-holes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Just get outta their way. Because at some point you will either end up in a wreck or a victim of road rage. It's not a matter of whether you "can take out" the other guy. That is inconsequential when the other guy rear ends you, throws a bottle through your windshield, shoots you or your car, or just spins you off into the trees. If you get to blows with this other idiot and you pound him into the ground, then you likely will have to explain to a judge why you shouldn't be charged with assault. And that doesn't include the civil courts wherein you may have been legally found to be in the right, yet civilly punishable.
> 
> Always sounds masculine and chivalrous, but in reality can make your life miserable for a period of time. So... is it really worth it? Let some other hothead numbnuts pit the guy, yank him from his car, deservedly beat him within inches of his life, and go to jail for a good deed done. When you get older you will see the wisdom in that.



Listen to this man Harrison, very good and sound advice.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 3, 2013)

Chris sounds like a MO driver on I-44. They get a rental contract on the passing lane when they register their car.
The hope of anonymity gives so many the courage to do/say/write all sorts of things they would never do face-to-face. There is however always the chance encounter with the wack-job-nut who will follow or force you off the road or pull a gun. A couple of .45s and by the time anyone figgures who/what/when/where he'll be 100mi away.
As Bobby observed A-holes have learned that, once again, 99% of the population is civilized and will avoid direct confrontations, so they learn to push first and hard and generally get their way until they meet their 100th who pushes back


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Chris sounds like a MO driver on I-44. They get a rental contract on the passing lane when they register their car.
> The hope of anonymity gives so many the courage to do/say/write all sorts of things they would never do face-to-face. There is however always the chance encounter with the wack-job-nut who will follow or force you off the road or pull a gun. A couple of .45s and by the time anyone figgures who/what/when/where he'll be 100mi away.
> As Bobby observed A-holes have learned that, once again, 99% of the population is civilized and will avoid direct confrontations, so they learn to push first and hard and generally get their way until they meet their 100th who pushes back



It took me a few read throughs I have to say but, I think I get the drift


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2013)

> When you get older you will see the wisdom in that.



That is the key sentence here. When I was younger, I was all piss and vinegar on the road, "Get outta my way", "Move over!", etc. Now I'm "who cares, you wanna drive the road at 95mph, just let me get outta your way!" Don't sweat the small chit.




oh and laughing REALLY pisses people off!


----------



## parsifal (Jul 4, 2013)

just discovered this...what a gem of a thread.

This is what i aim for, not what i actually achieve.

I try to focus on the things i can control. The things I cant, I try to let float past me. The world challenges that lot.

Im probably the reverse of everyone here. as a younger man, I found any disrepecting, got an immediate and usually violent reaction from me. As I get older, Ive seen stupidity and disrespect so many times I kinda get bored with it most of the time now....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep... those glasses are hard to wear until you are older.

I'll admit a story that I am ashamed of. Utterly. It haunts me to this day.

When I was in my early 20's I was a gym rat. I was a super buff M'effer (could curl 80lbs with right arm). And I was STOOPID.

My buddy and I were driving to our local community college to take our evening engineering courses. Some dipweed runs right up on my azz and I didn't move. He had no way around and I pissed him off royally. Well when he got a chance to run around me, he did... cut in front of me and slammed on his brakes. To make a long embarrassing story short, I chased him on and off exits from the freeway bumping his rear bumper over and over at excessive speeds. I finally got in front of him and forced him to the side of the road. He exited his car in a "I give up, hands in the air" stance and I stoopidly grabbed a club weapon out of my car and fast walked towards him. If it wasn't for my buddy grabbing me and talking sense, I would likely have gone to jail for quite a long time. When I came to my senses, the whole other side of the free way (50+ yards across the grass median) had come to a complete halt.

I have never forgot that day and will never repeat it. And I will preach to others to not do what I did. I am ashamed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that. 

I think we all get wiser as we get older. I know I used to be a hot head. I am now a real cool cat, who would rather talk things over and avoid confrontation. 

You can actually see that on this forum from as well...


----------



## nincomp (Jul 4, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am now a real cool cat, who would rather talk things over and avoid confrontation.
> You can actually see that on this forum from as well...


I dunno, your avatar seems a bit hardcore (much less so if one takes the time to read the full cycle, but who reads these days ).


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2013)

I like Chris' avatar, always makes me laugh!


----------



## nincomp (Jul 5, 2013)

A4K said:


> I like Chris' avatar, always makes me laugh!


- The first time I glanced at it, I thought : "What an odd fellow." 

- When I took the time to watch it cycle through the message, I thought: "This fellow has a good sense of humor."

- Once I realized that he was a moderator, I thought: "I had better be nice to this fellow since he's a moderator and can kick my sorry behind off this site!"

What a wonderful avatar, Mr. Moderator! Well done. Yessiree, very nice.


----------



## apophis (Jul 5, 2013)

its never been too good as ive been in retail for 30 plus years so they've (the punters) drained all the lifeforce out of me, a bit worse lately though.!


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Yep... those glasses are hard to wear until you are older.
> 
> I'll admit a story that I am ashamed of. Utterly. It haunts me to this day.
> 
> ...



Matt mate...we all have done bad things. Some got away with it and some didn't... I think that we could share a 'how stupid have I been thread'...

And Chris, you are right.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm a hot head but I would be confrontational more times than not. I'm sort of a Hypocrite in the sense I try to play peacemaker between two people but then if it's
Me I'm more confrontational.

I've Never been written up/ given detention in school but I have been sent out for going back at a teacher who wrongly accused me of something

Nothing gets me angrier than being accused of something.i did not do


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> Matt mate...we all have done bad things. Some got away with it and some didn't... I think that we could share a 'how stupid have I been thread'...



Oh man, I could fill a thread like that... so many things I wish I'd done, done differently, or not done at all...


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

A4K said:


> Oh man, I could fill a thread like that... so many things I wish I'd done, done differently, or not done at all...



Yep me too mate.
Its probably life though....


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2013)

since handing in my notice yesterday i seem to have more tolerance for the f**k wits at work all of a sudden !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2013)

The 2 best days of any job are the first, and the last.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

That's why they pay us for doing our job. If it was so damn fun, we would do it for free.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> That's why they pay us for doing our job. If it was so damn fun, we would do it for free.



Before I worked for myself and lot of what I did was out of hours and unpaid. I'm not saying its a bad thing but, I resented the expectation if you understand me.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah. Tends to happen when you are salary too. Many a manager ends up making less than their subordinates if you add up the actual hourly rate.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah. Tends to happen when you are salary too. Many a manager ends up making less than their subordinates if you add up the actual hourly rate.



Yeah, weird isn't it.
Now I have a rule of thumb...'nothing for nothing'


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, I have a guy that works for me that wants to travel to Europe for a meeting. Location is 2.5hrs from the airport and requires a rental car. Expensive trip for a topic that could easily be handled via virtual meeting and telecon bridge. He can't justify the trip in my eyes and complains that he would have to get up early to support it. Well yeah. He is completely oblivious to the fact that I and others do it all the time. Yeah it's a pain the azz to get up at 0030-0130 local time, but if you aren't willing to do so once a year than you have just convinced me that the purpose is a low priority. I love people who think nothing of it to travel on other's money.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Travel for free, free hotel, hire car, free down time in Europe and paid time to go there and come home.... great work if you can find it.

You could get the Europeans out of bed early you know.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 6, 2013)

My people tolerance is at an all time low. Liars and thieves have made me mad.


----------



## nincomp (Jul 6, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> My people tolerance is at an all time low. Liars and thieves have made me mad.


Thanks for the warning. Once I figure out where in North Carolina you live, I will avoid that part of the State!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 6, 2013)

Franklin, in Macon county. But not at the present address for much longer. 
Fought the impulse to go to prison today, but then figured that I could make his life hell in other, non-traceable ways. If anyone has good ideas, please let me know, I am interested.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> My people tolerance is at an all time low. Liars and thieves have made me mad.



I have always said to my boys, that Liars and Thieves deserve extra-special recognition for being the whaleshit of society. And especially thieves. Bastards every on of them.

Sorry to hear that Meat. Anytime you are contemplating a move because of such behaviour, it gets my ire up.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Franklin, in Macon county. But not at the present address for much longer.
> Fought the impulse to go to prison today, but then figured that I could make his life hell in other, non-traceable ways. If anyone has good ideas, please let me know, I am interested.


I was brought up that if a person will lie to you, they'll probably steal from you, too...

Liars and thieves are a sucking chest wound to society and a great waste of precious oxygen. Sorry to hear you're having a rough time but this day and age, it's almost not worth beating an idiot within an inch of thier life...even with a rubber hose filled with sand...or a bar of soap in a sock...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

...or an anonymous meth operation report involving very young girls.


----------



## nincomp (Jul 6, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Fought the impulse to go to prison today, but then figured that I could make his life hell in other, non-traceable ways.


Well, just don't go and so anything stupid. Stupid is *my *job and I hate competition!

BTW- I grew up in Asheville.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, come on down and help!


----------



## A4K (Jul 7, 2013)

Wish I knew a worthwhile way to get revenge Paul but I don't. 

Thought of heaps when our tenants stole everything movable from the flat in February and broke the rest, but in the end it just didn't seem worth it. Those kinds of @ssholes will be always be just that, we would only have wasted more of our time and energy stressing for nothing, and possibly ended up in prison to boot.
In the end we decided to just cut our losses, put the [email protected] behind us and move on: we cleaned up the flat, fixed what we could, had a few beers with some good mates, and vowed never to rent anything to anyone we don't know ever again.

(and now here in July, have to say that approach worked wonders... had even managed to forget the incident till reading your post. Seems like years ago already...)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe we should have a ' forum business meeting' at Meats, to take care of.....business.

Some characters at work, are seriously sucking horses d*ck and rubbing balls! Cheating, turning things into a competition, taking all cushy jobs and then say that they 'don't give a f*ck', aye right!
Swap them out and the job would be tip top!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Franklin, in Macon county. But not at the present address for much longer.
> Fought the impulse to go to prison today, but then figured that I could make his life hell in other, non-traceable ways. If anyone has good ideas, please let me know, I am interested.



I once heard that someone grabbed the spark-plug wire of the car of a rival and stripped all the wire inside then replaced the empty wire back on the spark-plug. Don't know why. Hmmmm...................


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Franklin, in Macon county. But not at the present address for much longer.
> Fought the impulse to go to prison today, but then figured that I could make his life hell in other, non-traceable ways. If anyone has good ideas, please let me know, I am interested.



Revenge is a dish best served cold Paul.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 7, 2013)

Paul sent a PM


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I once heard that someone grabbed the spark-plug wire of the car of a rival and stripped all the wire inside then replaced the empty wire back on the spark-plug. Don't know why. Hmmmm...................


Far easier to empty a tube of valve-grinding compound into the gas tank or if you have time, drain the differential.

There are far more serious things that a person with mechanical training could do, that will cause serious property damage (or worse) without benefit of detection if they were so inclined, but I'll refrain from putting it in print...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2013)

unscrew the valve stems of his tires. Huge inconvenience, but does not do the damage of slashing his tires. A kinder, gentler revenge for a perpetrator with a conscience.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Put nails under the tires, poff, poff, poff, poff.....


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

I favour the more direct approach rather than letting down tyres etc.
Much better...so there is NO misunderstandings next time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Cars burn quite nicely!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2013)

Flat tires are too obvious and direct.

Then again, a flaming car is pretty obvious, too...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 7, 2013)

My thanks to all. However, I was trying to go for something a little more subtle...
Mike has given some fine advice. I will figure on the better part of discretion, and serve it up cold. (If I may mix my metaphors).


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2013)

I like my idea. Think of how much money he will spend trying to figure that one out!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I like my idea. Think of how much money he will spend trying to figure that one out!


You do know that placing valve grinding (lapping) compound in the fuel (or better still, the oil if possible) will slowly "sand" all the bearing surfaces in the entire engine? The damage won't be sudden, but rather a slow and agonizing death to the engine as the crank, cam, oil pump and piston rings start widening thier tolerances and the engine loses oil pressure and cylinder compression...

That lapping compound is what you use to seat valves in the head during a rebuild


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I like my idea. Think of how much money he will spend trying to figure that one out!


Oh, duly noted! And thanks, also!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 7, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> You do know that placing valve grinding (lapping) compound in the fuel (or better still, the oil if possible) will slowly "sand" all the bearing surfaces in the entire engine? The damage won't be sudden, but rather a slow and agonizing death to the engine as the crank, cam, oil pump and piston rings start widening thier tolerances and the engine loses oil pressure and cylinder compression...
> 
> That lapping compound is what you use to seat valves in the head during a rebuild


Interesting,.... How does one introduce that into a motor, ahem, on the sly, so to speak?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2013)

Very surreptitiously


----------



## apophis (Jul 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Interesting,.... How does one introduce that into a motor, ahem, on the sly, so to speak?


a locking fuel cap will scupper you , unless you do damage to get in, just put liquidized rotten fish into the inlets of the ventilation systems,
herring works well, takes years to go away if not at all, unable to sell the car is just a bonus!!!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

Those tubes of superglue are wonderful things... great for ****ing up car door locks and a multitude of other things....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

You don't really want your daughter to have to bail you out do you, Meat? That would be a bit more emotional than just say... irony.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Interesting,.... How does one introduce that into a motor, ahem, on the sly, so to speak?


*if* a person were so inclined, dissolve the lapping compound in a quart of gasoline...then pour it into thier gas tank. The few bucks worth of gas and compound is a small price to pay for the satisfaction.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Remind me to never, ever, ever, ever, get on any of you guy's bad side!!!

You could always pour skunk scent (the stuff hunters and trappers use to mask thier own scent) down the air intakes of his vehicle. Not very subtle, but he'll figure it's just a skunk taking up residence.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2013)

I still reckon forget it. Yes, the [email protected](s) deserve anything they get, but they don't give a sh!t (or they wouldn't have done it in the first place), and will only have a bigger laugh at your expense if you end up in the joint for trying to get them back.

My advice, and I mean this for your well being Paul... let it go. Put it behind you as best you can and move on, the past is a bloody drag.


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> *if* a person were so inclined, dissolve the lapping compound in a quart of gasoline...then pour it into thier gas tank. The few bucks worth of gas and compound is a small price to pay for the satisfaction.



Sugar in petrol works well too...


----------



## mikewint (Jul 8, 2013)

A potato ramed into the exhaust pipe


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2013)

apophis said:


> a locking fuel cap will scupper you ,


 
How about just getting a locking fuel cap and put it in place of his regular fuel cap.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2013)

mikewint said:


> A potato ramed into the exhaust pipe



The vehicles or the perpetrators?


----------



## mikewint (Jul 8, 2013)

Buy a really nice collar and leash. Find a dead dog along the road (could take time). Attach collar and leash, tie leash to bumper of their/his/her car, push dog well under car so it cannot be seen. Wait for them to drive off. Hopefully a cop or animal-rights type will pull them over.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dearest God... you are a sick Eff.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 8, 2013)

And this is some how a recent event?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

mikewint said:


> And this is some how a recent event?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

NJACO!!!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Some other solutions Paul..

1) Squirt large amounts of superglue into all the door locks.

2) Find a wiring diagram of your target vehicle, locate the crash ( impact sensor) at the front, get a 14LB (or 9LB) sledge hammer and hit the car hard in that area, that will simulate an impact and set off all the airbags SRS systems.

Either will cost plenty to resolve... you could also leave a calling card in the shape of 4 litres of milk thrown over the interior....

Or 3, say dont **** with me or mine.

John


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh my god remind me never to piss any of you people off.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 9, 2013)

Find a nice whitish color plant food/fertilizer. Use the powder fertilizer to write a greeting on the front lawn. Hopefully in the morning they will see the message and try to wash it awy with a hose and water. For 2-3 years those area will be greener than the rest of the lawn and your greetings will be visable for years.
If no one is home during the day, order a ton of manure delivered. Have it delivered/dumped in front of the garage; front door; use your imagination


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

Reminds me of the "flaming bag of sh!t" treatment left on the doorstep...light the bag, ring the doorbell and disappear into the shadows...


----------



## mikewint (Jul 9, 2013)

We used to go to a old railroad building where pigeons roosted. We'd capture several then find a house with a storm door and exterior door combo where the owner had left the storm door unlocked. Open the storm door a bit, put two or more pigeons inside between the doors and close the storm door. Ring doorbell - pound on door - run. When the owner opened the exterior door pigeons were released into his house in full panic mode... Good times


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2013)

mikewint said:


> We used to go to a old railroad building where pigeons roosted. We'd capture several then find a house with a storm door and exterior door combo where the owner had left the storm door unlocked. Open the storm door a bit, put two or more pigeons inside between the doors and close the storm door. Ring doorbell - pound on door - run. When the owner opened the exterior door pigeons were released into his house in full panic mode... Good times


 
Heck, that one is to good to wait until someone pi$$es me off, I think I'll give it a try on my buddies house this weekend
In fact I owe him one, since he threw a river lamprey that fell off a fish he caught at me. That was long ago, but I still threaten to pay him back for that one.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 9, 2013)

Do it at night so the pigeons are quiet. The noise and sudden bright lights put them in full panic mode


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Dog **** or milk 'posted' through the letter box makes a nice pong to come home too on a hot summers day....


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 9, 2013)

kill 2 birds with one stone. take a nice afternoon...get your rod and reel out and do a little fishing. that will help relax you and get you back in touch with nature. only throw back the tiny fish....keep the rest. later that night take your string of trophies and toss them in rear window of his car. let time and sunlight work its magic.... you really could do the same with a roadkill possum, raccoon, or skunk...the more maggots the better.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

bobbysocks said:


> kill 2 birds with one stone. take a nice afternoon...get your rod and reel out and do a little fishing. that will help relax you and get you back in touch with nature. only throw back the tiny fish....keep the rest. later that night take your string of trophies and toss them in rear window of his car. let time and sunlight work its magic.... you really could do the same with a roadkill possum, raccoon, or skunk...the more maggots the better.


Take note, this also has a side benefit for those living in areas with bears.

A bear will rip a car apart trying to get to food stored inside...


----------



## nincomp (Jul 9, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> In fact I owe him one, since he threw a river lamprey that fell off a fish he caught at me. That was long ago, but I still threaten to pay him back for that one.


I think that it would be more evil to simply remind him that you haven't *YET* paid him back for the lamprey. Then smile your most demented smile at him. Repeat once a week until he begs you to do something, anything, just to stop the torment!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

sick ****s


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

I think my problem is at times I don't know when to be quiet ... Because I don't fear people like you should on occasion (ie they do some sort of self defense training etc.) and none of that stuff scares me or makes me back down

Like okay your a black belt in some obscure martial art... Do you graduate 8th grade tomorrow too?

Sorry if this offends anyone but just an example


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

B, there is always a "bigger dog". Being smarter is your best offense and defense. I can guarantee you that somebody within 1/2mile of you can kick the livin feces out of you. Having an attitude will only bring you closer to that reality.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

A lack of fear does not make one immune from an ass-kicking...

There's very few things on earth I am afraid of, except for perhaps being caught laughing when a pregnant woman sneezes and wets herself (never do this. EVER)...

That being said, there will always be someone out there who has the ability to bring serious hurt upon one's body. And the ones to be careful of, are the ones who are NOT bragging about thier skills...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

amen to that. My dad is a Marine. All 5'5" and 150lbs. He was that guy. Loved to fight. And loved to fight the bigger guys. Was given an highschool ultimatum after hitting a highschool jock upside the head with a sugar dispenser, that it's either military or jail. I have pics that show the damage he did on others (and his own injurries). Has a big fooking tattoo on his right arm with the Marine Bulldog and underneath what used to say "Punchy". Now that he is in his 70's, it just says "Lunchy".

Still has an attitude like like a pitbull. Makes me mental.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am still that guy. Except, I'm not. I have rage, but then, again, I have forgiveness. I want justice, but I can see that there will never be any. Good things happen to bad people, and bad things happen to good people. There is no cosmic being that issues judgements against the folks that have pissed you off, bad people get away with it.... sometimes.
It is just that simple. We can only hope that somehow, someway, those that have done us wrong can see, for themselves, how they have done wrong.
That being said,....
Tee-Hee,... I never forget....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> amen to that. My dad is a Marine. All 5'5" and 150lbs. He was that guy. Loved to fight. And loved to fight the bigger guys. Was given an highschool ultimatum after hitting a highschool jock upside the head with a sugar dispenser, that it's either military or jail. I have pics that show the damage he did on others (and his own injurries). Has a big fooking tattoo on his right arm with the Marine Bulldog and underneath what used to say "Punchy". Now that he is in his 70's, it just says "Lunchy".
> 
> Still has an attitude like like a pitbull. Makes me mental.


Yep...livin' the dream, there...my stepdad was USMC also...Korea vet, Fox company, 1 marine at Chosin and celebrated his birthday with several divisions of Chinese. He's had a chip on his shoulder ever since and add to that, a successful boxer both in the Corps and in civilian life afterwards. On more than one occasion I witnessed him take an loudmouth/a-hole down with one shot to the brisket (naturally, at a watering hole) and he still had his speed until a severe heart attack slowed him down several years ago.

He rarely spoke, but when he did, it was wise to listen...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2013)

Never said it didn't make me immune! I even said "I don't know when to shut
My mouth at times"

Times have changes for sure my dad remembers when nearly nothing would happen in a fight at school... Now they would send you off to Gitmo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2013)

Back in my days of high school, a fight was a fight between two people...you brawled with fists "out by the flag pole, after class" and the fight was over when the other guy was down. Simple as that. Occasionally the coach or teacher would break it up and the participants were sent off to the principle's office...earning detention or at the most, a suspension for a day or two. To the victor went the praise and to the loser went shame that was soon forgotten.

There were times when one or both of the guys duking it out were wearing buck knives, and not once was that a consideration for the fight. Just "mano y mano" hand to hand.

Nowdays, it's one versus a group, resulting in rib kicking, head stomping and worse...even if it's between two people, the cops are called, arrests made and heavy fines/sentances doled out. Guns, knives, bats and such are the chickensh!t method of dealing with an adversary, usually from ambush, this day and age.

I am glad I grew up in the time that I did and I seriously pity the younger generation of today :/


----------



## Readie (Jul 10, 2013)

Spot on Dave, totally agree. 
A mate found a group of teenagers sitting on the bonnet of his car, he asked them to get off, they told him to **** off... and it went south from there with threats being made etc. The lads did go, went home got their parents to phone the Police and my mate was prosecuted for 'theatening behaviour'...
He was gutted as all he wanted was people to leave his car alone.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2013)

One of my biggest complaints is the refusal of some people to be responsible for their behavioer or actions. It seems that some people are looking for ways to be offended today and want to gt things without having to do anything in return. I've been calling them the "Me Generation".


----------



## Readie (Jul 10, 2013)

I was going to say just like 'Thatchers children' in the 1980's but, that would be rude and inappropriate so I wont say that...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 10, 2013)

the real problem with giving $#!T to someone or calling them out on their threat is that there are so many psychos, wackos, and cranked up freaks walking around. you may be expecting a "man to man" with just an A-hole but end up stoking the coals of a certified wack job who forgot to take his meds and now hears voices and doesnt have the rational sense to know when to stop even when he's got someone down and beat.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't carry a gun to kill people. 
I carry a gun to keep from being killed. 

I don't carry a gun to scare people. 
I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid. 
I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil. 
I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see the evil in the world. 

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government. 
I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry. 
I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest of my life 
hating myself for failing to be prepared. 

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone. 
I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, 
and not on a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy. 
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, 
I want to be a cowboy. 

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man. 
I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves 
and the ones they love. 

I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate. 
I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed thugs, 
I am inadequate. 

I don't carry a gun because I love it. 
I carry a gun because I love life and 
the people who make it meaningful to me. 

Police protection is an oxymoron. 
Free citizens must protect themselves. 
Police do not protect you from crime, 
they usually just investigate the crime after it happens 
and then call someone in to clean up the mess. 

Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die and too old to take an ass whoopin'.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 10, 2013)

Amen to the last paragraph. Just heard some guy on the radio say that Zimmerman is guilty because he was carrying a gun. If Zimmerman had been unarmed then Travon and he would have just had a fist fight. Yet another panzyazz who has never been in a real fight. Zimmerman is probably very lucky he had a gun on him. Sounds like he was about a few seconds away from having the rear of his skull caved in. Oh... but that would be okay. It's just a fist fight.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 10, 2013)

Grandpappy told my Pappy: 'Son, there comes a time in every man's life when he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps and usually it's when he becomes too old to take an a$$ whoopin.'


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn...you just keep goin with the wisdom!


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2013)

Totally agree with that last paragraph Mike. Here for example, the police only budge when the blood starts flowing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah but mind you you're part of the problem if you're walking around with a gun (not saying you Mike!) and you have no legal right to do so. My dad has his permit to carry his firearm anywhere and the only times ice seen him do so are in Newark, NJ when we go to Devils games. There are times where you need to walk 8 blocks at a
Time and it's unnerving in one of the most dangerous cities in America... I really do not think it's necessary to carry a gun everywhere. And the Devils staff are very understanding so they allow those type of things in with documentation etc. and alerting security. Like I said I can get carrying a firearm some places..but if you have no permit to carry you're part f this problem you're trying to protect yourself from. And that's where huge problems occur... People having no right to carry a firearm and they do so anyway..

If your going to your child's birthday party and you're packing heat thats a problem


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2013)

Agree H - have never believed firearms are the answer to any problem, they only escalalate them. The @hole solution I call it, when one or both parties are too lazy or arrogant to find a better solution.

Do love firearms for hunting and target shooting, and concede that they may be useful in SOME (but not many) home defence cases (victims of household firearm incidents are usually family members), but to let anyone walk the streets with one freely is just asking for trouble. 
Yes, 80% of the population may be normal decent intelligent folk, but there's always that 20% of dickheads and scum who will carry one with intent to do harm.

Main trouble is the bad guys will still always be able to get them, legal or not, but having open firearms laws is like giving them a golden ticket to stock up and have fun. Pure stupidity.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 11, 2013)

I do carry and do so legally. With the wackcos running loose nowadays it is the places where people do not carry or are not allowed to that they they are going to target. If just one or two teachers had a gun or one or two moviegoers had their weapons how different the aftermath. I quote:
A free people ought...to be armed” 
― George Washington

“The rifle itself has no moral stature, since it has no will of its own. Naturally, it may be used by evil men for evil purposes, but there are more good men than evil, and while the latter cannot be persuaded to the path of righteousness by propaganda, they can certainly be corrected by good men with rifles.” 
― Jeff Cooper, Art of the Rifle 

“If someone has a gun and is trying to kill you, it would be reasonable to shoot back with your own gun.” 
― Dalai Lama XIV 

Foolish liberals who are trying to read the Second Amendment out of the Constitution by claiming it's not an individual right or that it's too much of a public safety hazard, don't see the danger in the big picture. They're courting disaster by encouraging others to use the same means to eliminate portions of the Constitution they don't like.” 
― Alan M. Dershowitz

“I've heard it said that God made all men, but Samuel Colt made all men equal. 
― Cherie Priest 


“When guns are outlawed, only the Government will have guns. The Government - and a few outlaws. If that happens, you can count me among the outlaws.” 
― Edward Abbey, 

“violence is an evil thing, but when the guns are all in the hands of the men without respect for human rights, then men are really in trouble.” 
― Louis L'Amour,


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

mikewint said:


> I do carry and do so legally. With the wackcos running loose nowadays it is the places where people do not carry or are not allowed to that they they are going to target. *If just one or two teachers had a gun or one or two moviegoers had their weapons how different the aftermath*. I quote:
> A free people ought...to be armed”
> ― George Washington
> 
> ...




Nooooooo way. Teachers carrying guns? That's cringe worthy. I'd rather walk around school taking a chance everyday that someone won't shoot up the school than having the teacher who everyone thinks is a little off be allowed to carry a firearm.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 11, 2013)

No one JUST carries a concealed firearm without being licensed by the state (state federal backround checks) and taking a 30+ hour course and passing a firing test which requires hitting the target. My sincerest wish is that you NEVER have to face someone with a gun while you stand there unable to do anything but pray. When Old Nick comes for me I intend to be biting, kicking, and scratching ALL the way down. I refuse to be a passive target for some wacko


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2013)

A good quote from Thomas Jefferson:


> A strong body makes the mind strong. As to the species of exercises, I advise the gun. While this gives moderate exercise to the body, it gives boldness, enterprise and independence to the mind. Games played with the ball, and others of that nature, are too violent for the body and stamp no character on the mind. Let your gun therefore be your constant companion of your walks.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 11, 2013)

Grau, You bet. How brave to throw your body across your family as the .223 FMJ 3200fps bllets fly and how totally useless and irresponsible of you not to have acted to PROTECT them.
Better to be judged by twelve than carried by six


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't agree sorry guys. 

I'm from New Zealand where we don't have legal firearm carrying, thank God... I have had dealings on two occasions with skinheads and come off the worst for it - my bad for not being the better fighter - but once the blood was cleared up and the black eyes went down, I was still alive and okay. Give them the opportunity to have a gun, and I would have been dead, and all because they wanted to rob me... 

I know which way I will vote if the option to allow firearms on the street is ever proposed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

mikewint said:


> *No one JUST carries a concealed firearm without being licensed by the state (state federal backround checks) and taking a 30+ hour course and passing a firing test which requires hitting the target.* My sincerest wish is that you NEVER have to face someone with a gun while you stand there unable to do anything but pray. When Old Nick comes for me I intend to be biting, kicking, and scratching ALL the way down. I refuse to be a passive target for some wacko



That wouldn't stop someone from using it for the wrong reasons.....I TRUST Military/Police with firearms....a teacher? Hell no. Regardless of whatever qualifications they have 

They are careless a student gets a hold of it
They are angry with a student, threaten the student with it

vs.

Being able to defend students in an event that doesn't occur very often

Just by the teacher having the gun it raises the chance of a school shooting.


----------



## Readie (Jul 11, 2013)

Guns are enshrined in the American consciousness. If I were an American I would have a firearm for all the reasons Mike and others say.
In Britain we have a different view on the public owning guns. Here I do not need a gun.... I think.
Society is changing and our ambivalence towards guns may have to change too..


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> That wouldn't stop someone from using it for the wrong reasons.....I TRUST Military/Police with firearms....a teacher? Hell no. Regardless of whatever qualifications they have
> 
> They are careless a student gets a hold of it
> They are angry with a student, threaten the student with it
> ...


I would have to disagree with that line of thinking, though, H and here's why: if a teacher would be angry at a student, wouldn't then use a knife, a baseball bat, pencil or other object already available?

Even China, that has strict gun control, can't stop distraught citizens from attacking schools with knives, hatchets and machetes...

I honestly don't think that arming teachers is going to fix the problem of school assaults. Fixing the declining state of society will. But that would require returning to a civil society that respected traditional values and teaching the young to respect authority and thier elders.

There is not perfect solution, but I will say that a criminal will more often avoid a confrontation if there's a chance that thier potential victim might be armed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I would have to disagree with that line of thinking, though, H and here's why: *if a teacher would be angry at a student, wouldn't then use a knife, a baseball bat, pencil or other object already available?*
> 
> Even China, that has strict gun control, can't stop distraught citizens from attacking schools with knives, hatchets and machetes...
> 
> ...



I said if you have a permit to carry FINE, for self protection. If you have no permit to carry you have absolutely NO business walking around with it. Again im all for owning them its when you go out in public with them they cause issues

And my line of thinking may not be what everyone else is thinking but that doesn't account for if a student got his/her hands on the teachers gun.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 11, 2013)

There are a lot of teachers ( like there are a lot of other professionals) who should _NOT_ be carrying a gun. There are a lot who could/should be allowed to carry a gun. 

The Problem is telling the difference before hand _AND_ setting a _reasonable_ policy. Which, judging by the rather appalling state of education in America should _NOT_ be up to the school administrations or "professional educators" ( those who don't actually teach kids but draw big salaries for telling the teachers how to teach).

I do number more than a few teachers among the members of several gun clubs I have belonged to. A few of them have even won teacher of the year awards from different school districts. 

Unfortunately I can just see some boneheaded assignments in the future.

1. " Miss Smith, for the coming 2 weeks you will have morning recess duty, lunch duty on Wednesday and Friday and "gun" duty on Monday and Thursday. Mr. Brown you will have afternoon recess duty, lunch duty on Monday and Thursday and gun duty on Tuesday and Friday. Mrs Purple, you will have ......." 
2. Will the "gun duty" come with a stipend, like being an assistant coach? $500.00 a year? How assigned, by seniority? 
Don't laugh, one teacher I know caught quite a bit of flack for being the high school rifle team coach because she was a substitute teacher and not full time. The _FACT_ that _none_ of the full time teachers wanted the job didn't stop some of the comments or bitching. She ran a good program that drew more applicants than she had room on the team for and the school won several state championships. 
With this tremendous stipend she received, she stored guns and equipment at her house ( a lot of equipment and rifles donated by area shooters) and transported the equipment/rifles in her own vehicle for the duration of the season. 

Somehow the mere availability of guns didn't seem to cause wholesale blood in the streets in years gone by. A man who won a silver medal for shooting in the 1948 Olympics recalled traveling around New York City with his high school rifle team in the 1930s by subway with _uncased_ rifles to compete against other schools. Now the sight of 5-6 teenagers sitting quietly in a row with rifles between their knees and muzzles pointed at the ceiling would call for the deployment of multiple SWAT teams if not calling out the National Guard. Back in the 60s and 70s a lot of teams I shot against were based in the basements of older high schools with rifle ranges. I am not going to say there were NO school shootings or accidents but I sure don't recall any _mass_ shootings. Students even in Connecticut's less Urban towns often went hunting either before or after school in the fall and had hunting weapons in their cars without shootings in the parking lots. 

I am a life long shooter ( well, practically, started when I was 10), I have worked part time at a commercial range and helped coach several different high school teams. I have also been a public employee ( unions and potential law suits can screw up the best intentions) . I am a life member of the NRA. While "arming"teachers sounds like a good slogan it is near worthless as a practical solution. On the other hand _prohibiting_ a teacher who is licensed from having a firearm either on their person (concealed) or readily accessible (locked case or vehicle in parking lot) seems to have done nothing but make schools a MORE dangerous place. Making schools "Gun Free" zones just guarantees the school shooters a much delayed response to their actions. 


Sorting out the the teachers who could carry firearms for the "right" reasons, No Walter Mitty fantasies, no just doing it for an extra 500.00 a year or what ever, no ego boost, etc is a tough job and assigning gun carry as a mandatory duty is worse than useless. 
I am a _very_ good shot and was a firefighter for 33 years but I have _NO FREAKIN_ idea how I would respond to a shooting situation in front of me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2013)

I really don't want to get into a gun debate, because it always turnd poliltical.

Having said that...

I am a legal law abiding citizen who has a concealed carry permit. I believe in the right for someone to be allowed to defend themselves. The problem is (and anti gun people refuse to see) is that taking guns away from the law abiding citizens, the bad people out there will still have them. Fact of life, and there is no denying it.

The cops can not protect you. A friend of mine had a stalker harrassing her. She called the cops, they said they could do nothing since he had done nothing illegal yet. Basically they act when it is too late.

For the protection of my family, I will never give up my guns. NSA you reading this?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I really don't want to get into a gun debate, because it always turnd poliltical.
> 
> Having said that...
> 
> ...



With laws and stuff now even if you shot someone in 'self defense' outside of them breaking into your home to kill you there are so many grey areas as to when you can and can't..makes my head spin


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2013)

In all honesty, the way things are going I don't think anyone in society (present company excluded) should have anything sharper than a cotton swab...but sure as hell, some dumbass will figure out a way to get hurt by it :/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> With laws and stuff now even if you shot someone in 'self defense' outside of them breaking into your home to kill you there are so many grey areas as to when you can and can't..makes my head spin



In the end as long as my family is alive and unhurt, I don't give a damn. 

Lets face it. Our country has a problem with crime and violence, and there is unfortunately too many people out there that have no care for human life. Look at the ****tard who broke into that womans house in New Jersey and beat her senseless (for no reason) while robbing her house. The one that was caught on the nanny cam...

Too bad he did not walk into the house of an armed citizen. Our country would be rid of one more worthless scum.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> In the end as long as my family is alive and unhurt, I don't give a damn.
> 
> Lets face it. Our country has a problem with crime and violence, and there is unfortunately too many people out there that have no care for human life. Look at the ****tard who broke into that *womans house in New Jersey* and beat her senseless (for no reason) while robbing her house. The one that was caught on the nanny cam...
> 
> Too bad he did not walk into the house of an armed citizen. Our country would be rid of one more worthless scum.



Millburn Township where my Dad was a cop, was out of place...its 10 minutes from newark but a pretty affluent community. But thats a different situation thats in someones own home...I have no issue with that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Millburn Township where my Dad was a cop, was out of place...its 10 minutes from newark but a pretty affluent community. But thats a different situation thats in someones own home...I have no issue with that



It csn happen anywhere. On the street, your home, your car...


----------



## nincomp (Jul 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> In Britain we have a different view on the public owning guns. Here I do not need a gun.... I think.


What is the firearm policy for police? I remember cartoons of a whistle-carrying British Bobby chasing a criminal and shouting: "STOP or I'll TOOT!."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Guns are enshrined in the American consciousness. If I were an American I would have a firearm for all the reasons Mike and others say.
> In Britain we have a different view on the public owning guns. Here I do not need a gun.... I think.
> Society is changing and our ambivalence towards guns may have to change too..



I bet the young soldier who was beheaded and mutilated on the public street, while the unarmed "Bobbies" watched and waited for armed backup would think differently if he were still alive.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I bet the young soldier who was beheaded and mutilated on the public street, while the unarmed "Bobbies" watched and waited for armed backup would think differently if he were still alive.


That was such a terrible event, should have never happened


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I bet the young soldier who was beheaded and mutilated on the public street, while the unarmed "Bobbies" watched and waited for armed backup would think differently if he were still alive.



That was a horrible incident but guns weren't missing here, rather more people like Ingrid Loyau-Kennett.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2013)

A4K said:


> That was a horrible incident but guns weren't missing here, rather more people like Ingrid Loyau-Kennett.



Police or someone with guns could have stopped these animals. 

Ingrid was extremely brave, but lucky.

Fact and period...

As I said, I am not getting in s gun debate. They are always the same, and neither side will budge.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Police or someone with guns could have stopped these animals.
> 
> Fact and period...
> 
> As I said, I am not getting in s gun debate. They are always the same, and neither side will budge.



British Police do have 'armed' units so to speak which respond to hot calls involving that sort of stuff, yeah it was an awful incident and a gun would've helped and I guess the British are trying to enforce their gun free culture. but thats what I'm saying cops/military SHOULD be able to have them

"I was previously injured badly in an assault. My colleague and I feared for our lives - thankfully other officers came to our aid. I don't think a gun - or a Taser for that matter - would have helped us in that situation. Communication is one of the best tools, and to be honest, *having a gun could make an officer feel over-confident*."

Source: BBC News - Why British police don?t have guns

Now that's a quote from a British Police officer off the BBC, While *I DO NOT* agree with it from a Police Officer standpoint...*I DO* agree with the bolded for your average citizen carrying a firearm around. Others said they would happily carry one as well but it wont happen because they have to be retrained. 

Again, please do not get me wrong...all for owning a gun for hunting, private use, collecting, etc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2013)

I know Harrison. That is why I said, the police had to sit and watch while waiting on the armed police.


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2013)

You're right Chris, never the twain shall meet in this kind of debate. Each to his own and his own countries laws.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 12, 2013)

There was a study done quite a number of years ago, and who did it might have influenced things a bit, but ways of successfully "defending" yourself ranged just under 50% (talking your way out of it), the least successful, to something in the 70% range (using a gun), the most successful. _Everything_ else ( knife, club/bat, martial arts, etc) fell in between. 

These leaves plenty of room for anecdotes of all methods and also shows that guns do not make you injury or attack proof, failing in about 1/4 of all attacks. But a gun is more successful than talking in preventing harm to the victim in a ratio of about 3 to 2. 
How many people go to Casinos and try to beat the house odds which way lower than that?

I wish people did not have to live in such fear that they buy a gun out of fear alone. 
I do respect, but disagree with politicians and celebrities who have the courage of their convictions to turn in or get rid of their own guns and bodyguards while urging anti-gun laws. 
I have nothing but contempt for politicians and celebrities who urge such laws while having guns or bodyguards to protect them. The height of hypocrisy.


----------



## Readie (Jul 12, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I bet the young soldier who was beheaded and mutilated on the public street, while the unarmed "Bobbies" watched and waited for armed backup would think differently if he were still alive.



Of course Chris... I rather suspect his regimental pals have a suitable revenge planned.

Ordinary Brits are not prepared for this sort of mindless attack. Usually, its just a punch up and stops at that but, weapons of all sorts are getting onto the streets and attitudes may have to change.

The police need to be armed, I would prefer that, and shoot bastards of a certain religion that attack us...

I'll say no more as its makes me really angry to think that once again we are seen as weak....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm getting VERY angry at everyone criticizing the emergency response the the Asiana Airlines crash saying they didn't have enough ambulances.....what do you think? they keep 200 ambulances on standby? They did the best they possibly could.


----------



## Readie (Jul 12, 2013)

The Emergency Services always give their very best Harrison.
The real question is why the crash happened and what can be done to avoid a similar incident in future.

Going back to your post about British Police not being armed. That is a big question, the Police forces on the continent are armed ( I'm pretty sure that's universal) and those countries have the same problems as we do here. So, does having a gun making Policing more effective? 

If no one, except special armed units of Police, carrys firearms then its the same as everyone having fire arms. No one has the advantage....

John


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> The Emergency Services always give their very best Harrison.
> *The real question is why the crash happened and what can be done to avoid a similar incident in future.*
> 
> Going back to your post about British Police not being armed. That is a big question, the Police forces on the continent are armed ( I'm pretty sure that's universal) and those countries have the same problems as we do here. So, does having a gun making Policing more effective?
> ...



The pilot claimed he was blinded by a 'bright light' no one else saw. Drugs and alcohol can't be tested for because it isn't a US based airline.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> If no one, except special armed units of Police, carrys firearms then its the same as everyone having fire arms. No one has the advantage....
> 
> John


Even if all of the Police were armed that day, the first ones to arrive, did so 5 minutes after the Private was dead. And on top of that, one of his assailents had a revolver in his possesion, which is to the best of my knowledge, illegal to have.



B-17engineer said:


> The pilot claimed he was blinded by a 'bright light' no one else saw. Drugs and alcohol can't be tested for because it isn't a US based airline.


Bright light or not, a heavy will "call out" altitude in increments as they descend. He should have heard the "500", "400'', "300", "200", "100" warnings and reacted accordingly. A passenger said that he noticed they were "right on the water" shortly before they struck the approach (San Francisco's runway extends out over the water, the runway extension being a backfill raised above the bay's waters).


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 12, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> I'm getting VERY angry at everyone criticizing the emergency response the the Asiana Airlines crash saying they didn't have enough ambulances.....what do you think? they keep 200 ambulances on standby? They did the best they possibly could.



I worked emergency services for 33 years. Nobody wants to pay for crews (men) when nothing is happening but then they want almost instant response and unlimited response when something way out of the "ordinary" happens. Air travel ( and a few other types of travel) would become prohibitively expensive if enough ambulances and emergency equipment were manned/staffed 24/7 at every airport where and incident could occur. 
The town I just retired from wanted to cut a paramedic service (paramedics on two pumpers 24/7 in addition to ONE ambulance) to save around 150,000 dollars per year. Town has about 50,000 residents so the cost was about 8 cents a day per person. 

The recent train derailment in Bridgeport:







Saw ambulances and fire equipment from several towns away called to the scene and units from towns further away called in to cover the city/towns that sent units to the scene. 

Somebody will always bitch after the fact but usually they are the first to bitch about the cost of emergency services if there has not been a recent disaster.


----------



## GregP (Jul 12, 2013)

I read almost at once that the pilot wasa trainee on the B-777, but it took almost 2 days before we learned he had thousabds of hours in other jets.

I'll wait until the facts are in before speculating since almost any person with thousands of hors in even a Cessna would not fly into the ground without flaring. On the other hand, people tend to do that if they sit in the cockpit way too long. How long was he flying on that flight before the incident?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> The pilot claimed he was blinded by a 'bright light' no one else saw. Drugs and alcohol can't be tested for because it isn't a US based airline.



BS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2013)

GregP said:


> I read almost at once that the pilot wasa trainee on the B-777, but it took almost 2 days before we learned he had thousabds of hours in other jets.
> 
> I'll wait until the facts are in before speculating since almost any person with thousands of hors in even a Cessna would not fly into the ground without flaring. On the other hand, people tend to do that if they sit in the cockpit way too long. How long was he flying on that flight before the incident?



He had 9000+ hours in other aircraft including 747's. He had 44 hours in the 777, and was in training. The Instuctor Pilot was a brand new instructor, and was his flight instructing. 

Based off of the Flight Data Recorder, at some point the IP realized the aircrafts decent was too slow, and he increased it. He thought the aircrafts speed was slaved to the decent. It was not. At 7 sec. before impact, he resliased they were two low and too slow. At that point he called for more power. At 1.5 he called for a go around. When the nose lifted the acft was at 103 knots instead of the required 137 knots. The lack of speed and nose up attitude caused a stall.

I agree that people should not jump to conclusions, but as an A&P and someone with 1600+ hours of flight experience (granted most as crew only...), it sounds like polot error to me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2013)

SFO is notorious for quickly shifting/tricky wind conditions...I wonder if a wind-shear event caused him to lose that 30 knots?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> SFO is notorious for quickly shifting/tricky wind conditions...I wonder if a wind-shear event caused him to lose that 30 knots?



No the crew had the throttles back, atleast according to the FDR.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## GregP (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like pilot ewrror to me, too, Adler, but I don;t have the detailed data that you seem to have. Missing your target speed by 34 knots is very stupid.

Maybe it will come out that they had set autothrottles but failed to verify they were working or perhaps they worked until some point when they stopped working. To me, that's the BAD thing about computerized aircraft. Everything is fine until it isn't, and thenm everyone second guesses you. If that is the case, why not simply fly it manually and at least you'd be monitoring it ALL the time instead of havong your attention elsewhere when it malfunctions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2013)

GregP said:


> Sounds like pilot ewrror to me, too, Adler, but I don;t have the detailed data that you seem to have. Missing your target speed by 34 knots is very stupid.
> 
> Maybe it will come out that they had set autothrottles but failed to verify they were working or perhaps they worked until some point when they stopped working. To me, that's the BAD thing about computerized aircraft. Everything is fine until it isn't, and thenm everyone second guesses you. If that is the case, why not simply fly it manually and at least you'd be monitoring it ALL the time instead of havong your attention elsewhere when it malfunctions.



I am only going off what the NTSB has reported so far. I too don't have all facts.

My understanding is that the IP thought autothrottle was engaged but it was not.


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Even if all of the Police were armed that day, the first ones to arrive, did so 5 minutes after the Private was dead. And on top of that, one of his assailents had a revolver in his possesion, which is to the best of my knowledge, illegal to have.



A revolver is illegal here Dave. Its a section 1 firearm and virtually no one can get a licence.

The Police are damned if they don't... and damned if they do

Man shot in terror hunt was innocent young Brazilian | UK news | The Observer

John


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

My people tolerance has improved of late.
And so has my blood pressure...
Are the two related.

Calm down Mr Readie

Yes Doctor


----------

